

Happy Birthday, Alan Turing - raganwald
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Turing

======
jgrahamc
How time flies. It was two years ago today that I blogged this:
[http://blog.jgc.org/2009/06/alan-turing-deserves-apology-
fro...](http://blog.jgc.org/2009/06/alan-turing-deserves-apology-from.html)
which lead to great things: <http://blog.jgc.org/2009/09/hello-john-its-
gordon-brown.html>

------
mindcrime
No doubt.

I sometimes think we fail to pay enough credit to the early pioneers of the
computing field. I was recently reading the "Artificial Life" book by Levy[1],
and it starts off with a lot of history about Von Neumann, Turing, and a host
of other characters. Fascinating stuff, and that definitely has nudged me to
try and make some time to do more reading about the "early days" of computing.

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Artificial-Life-Frontier-Computers-
Bio...](http://www.amazon.com/Artificial-Life-Frontier-Computers-
Biology/dp/0679743898)

------
alanfalcon
A good day to pick up a copy of Cryptonomicon and start reading it.

~~~
raganwald
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptonomicon>

------
brudgers
_Computing Machinery and Intelligence_ [aka "the Touring Test"]

<http://orium.homelinux.org/paper/turingai.pdf>

~~~
synth
I can recommend the following to accompany Turing's paper.

<http://plover.net/~bonds/mind.html>

